# XSL-FO: blöcke nebeneinander?!



## matzze2000 (23. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich es irgendwie nicht hin bekomme Blöcke nebeneinander anzuzeigen. Ich erstelle eine Dokument das im wesentlichen diese Struktur hat:


```
"[...] <fo:flow flow-name="xsl-region-body">
<fo:block-container width="5cm" border-style="solid"><fo:block><fo:inline>eins</fo:inline></fo:block></fo:block-container>
<fo:block-container width="5cm" border-style="solid"><fo:block><fo:inline>zwei</fo:inline></fo:block></fo:block-container>
</fo:flow> [...]
```

Ich will, dass die beiden Blöcke nicht untereinander, sondern nebeneinander stehen (sofern es der Platz in der Zeile zulässt). Aber wenn ich das ganze mit ApacheFOP in ein PDF konvertiere sind sie immer untereinander. Weiß jemand was ich anstellen muss, damit die Blöcke wirklich nur dann untereinander sind wenn sie nicht nebeneinander in die Zeile passen?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Sep 2009)

das ist mir bisher auch noch nicht komfortabel untergekommen,
ich nutze in solchen Situationen eine Tabelle


----------



## matzze2000 (24. Sep 2009)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habs jetzt auch mit ner Tabelle gemacht. Ist zwar schade, dass das nicht irgendwie "automatisch" geht, aber der Aufwand hält sich ja in Grenzen.


----------



## matzze2000 (9. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

die Ausgangssituation ist noch wie oben beschrieben. Habe jetzt eine Tabelle zur Anordnung der einzelnen Blöcke genutzt. In den Blöcken gibts es noch einmal mehrere Inline Elemente um den Text in den Blöcken gegebenenfalls zu formatieren. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich eine Inline mit sehr viel Text habe. Es ist so viel, dass er über die Seite hinaus geht. Eigentlich sollte man annehmen, dass in diesem Fall automatisch umgebrochen wird und die Zeile dann auf der nächsten Seite fortgesetzt wird. Das ist allerdings nicht der Fall. Habe schon diverse Attribute wie "keep-together.within-line="no"" oder "keep-together.within-row="no"" probiert, das hat aber leider alles keine Abhilfe geschafft. Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich wo setzen muss, damit automatisch umgebrochen wird?


----------

